# effect on shoes left in the fridge for 24 :s



## fran (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi guys

I know this may sound weird/stupid, but I introduced my road shoes into the fridge, because they were left on a table were tons of ants started to get into them. I didn't want to wash them, so I just put them in the frigde and though that after 20 minutes everything should be fine. Well I tottally forgot they were there until a day later  my question is: does the -5 celsius degrees, could damage the glue or something that could compromisse the shoe strengh and durability? The shoes are sidi ergo2 carbon road shoes.
Thanks guys!
Bye


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

No, but all the food in your fridge is probably bad now.


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Take them out .


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

You put them in the fridge? Good idea. When I get ants on my shoes I usually douse them in gasoline and light them on fire while I've still got them on.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Put them in the freezer=probably better results on ants...... I wouldn't worry, there friggen shoes!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Iodized Salt will kill the ants, its nontoxic and may make the ants taste good too...they take the iodine back to the nest and kill everything in there eggs included....


----------



## fran (Jan 24, 2004)

hehehehe I was waiting for some of the answer here...it´s normal, the idea is a little crazy but I was in a hurry,

ANyways, I expect them (the shoes) to be fine, reading the user manual and all the stuff that comes with them, the big NO NO is to expose them to high temperatures (extreme heat)


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

Usually when I get ants on my shoes i get a 25lbs bag of sugar from costco and dump it outside, with my shoes next to the sugar. Gets the ants off the shoes immediately.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an Anteater in the cupboard for just such occasions


----------



## fran (Jan 24, 2004)

let`s get as serious as possible...this post was just regarding the glue and/or the bonding materials that SIDI (and other manufacters) apply to put the shoe and the soles together, and if they can be stressed to the point of failure with extreme below 0ºC temperatures...

thanks!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

fran said:


> let`s get as serious as possible...this post was just regarding the glue and/or the bonding materials that SIDI (and other manufacters) apply to put the shoe and the soles together, and if they can be stressed to the point of failure with extreme below 0ºC temperatures...
> 
> thanks!


Your fridge is hardly an "extreme" temperature because it's not even below freezing. You ever had a pair of shoes fall apart after you went for a ride on a really cold day? Yeah me either.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

fran said:


> let`s get as serious as possible...this post was just regarding the glue and/or the bonding materials that SIDI (and other manufacters) apply to put the shoe and the soles together, and if they can be stressed to the point of failure with extreme below 0ºC temperatures...
> 
> thanks!


Just wear them and move on. Even if someone were able to tell you the thermal properties of the glue and the effects on it at certain temps what would you do about? Just wear them. If they fall apart buy new ones or JB weld it back together. Not trying to sound lik an ass but Im failing to understand what information you are looking for and mostly what exactly you would do different if you obtained that info.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

your fridge only gets down to the mid- to high-30s anyhow. the shoes will be fine.

What I want to know is how in the hell you came up with the idea of putting (first of all) a pair of _shoes _into your refrigerator when they were (secondly) covered with ants!???


----------



## kingbozo (Jan 31, 2004)

Well he did say minus 5 celsius which is below freezing. Maybe he meant freezer?

Regardless, I don't think you have much to worry about. Just let them come back to room temp before riding.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

Welll, maybe... and the OP is from the City, State or Country of "DF" (whatever that is).... maybe in DF a fridge isn't differentialted from a freezer like here in the US.


----------



## fran (Jan 24, 2004)

I will more aware with the info...but at the end, if I`m screwed, well, I`ll be anyway regardless of any propertie...because it already happends.

And yes, I`m talking about a freezer, not fridge.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

So where is "DF"?


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

Critter7r said:


> So where is "DF"?


Da Freezer


----------



## Twenty Times (Mar 27, 2009)

Just to ensure accuracy, besides cheap beer, old pizza and ketup packets - you have nothing else in your fridge, right?


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Carbon will become more brittle in the freezer, but once it thaws it will be back to normal- no permanent damage. Just don't drop the shoes while they are frozen or rapidly temperature cycle them by putting them in a hot oven after removing from the freezer, followed by a bath in liquid nitrogen after removing from the oven.


----------



## Critter7r (Apr 5, 2007)

bobdole said:


> Da Freezer


BAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## redcon1 (May 9, 2008)

manabiker said:


> Iodized Salt will kill the ants, its nontoxic and may make the ants taste good too...they take the iodine back to the nest and kill everything in there eggs included....


I prefer to use sea salt to kill the ants. They taste the sea salt, get a longing to see the ocean, and go back to the colony and pack up everyone for a trip to the beach. There, they drink beer, play volleyball, etc, and then the tide comes in and... no more ant colony.
:thumbsup:


----------

